

How to Escape Mundanity - luckystrike
http://blogs.openforum.com/2009/05/03/how-to-escape-mundanity/

======
khandekars
Good article.

Regarding #10 in the article, also make sure that you have savings for a
24-months runway, to cover all expenses, even if the business doesn't generate
any income. In the first year, all sorts of mistakes will happen and the
runway cushion will help you think clearly, without getting stressed, towards
being ramen-profitable at the earliest.

24-months is in the Indian context, YMMV.

Edit: corrected typos.

